# CPT code for pubic ramus fx?



## jbtrueba (May 20, 2009)

Can anybody tell me what code would be used for a pubic ramus fx?  
The only code I can find that is somewhat close to this is 27193 which is referring to the pelvic ring.  Is the pubic ramus considered part of the pelvic ring and would this code be sufficient?  If not, what code would I use?

Thank you!:
confused:


----------



## rajalakshmir (May 21, 2009)

what abt code 27217 [ open ] rami is under anterior ring


----------

